# US Pricing



## Skyline891 (Sep 30, 2005)

Anyone have a realistic idea as to what Q7 pricing will be here in the US?


----------



## VR6guy (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: US Pricing (Skyline891)*

$53K for starters I have heard from a few AoA employees.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: US Pricing (VR6guy)*

I've heard less than that. Expect the base 3.6 V6 to be a hair under $40K.


----------

